# Hurrying soap along



## susie (Oct 28, 2007)

I need to get my soap ready to sell-- It's already cut and curing-- does being in dehydrator do anything but take out the water? Is there any way to have it ready in a week and a half?
Or can I OP my GM soap and have it turn out ok?

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

If you put your cut and curing soap in the oven, it will melt and make a big, big mess.... Did you use the full water amount? try putting it in a dry area, where there is no humidy and putting a fan on it helps.. YOu can use your soap right away, it just stays softer, therefore melts away faster.. curing for four to six weeks is best.. 
Barbara


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I have heard a dehydrator is NOT a good idea. When I need something sooner than 4 weeks I cut the liquid *if* I know my recipe and/or scent can handle it.


----------



## susie (Oct 28, 2007)

MRFBarbara said:


> If you put your cut and curing soap in the oven, it will melt and make a big, big mess.... Did you use the full water amount? try putting it in a dry area, where there is no humidy and putting a fan on it helps.. YOu can use your soap right away, it just stays softer, therefore melts away faster.. curing for four to six weeks is best..
> Barbara


Nope I meant can I make another batch and Op it without any worries??
Will it get too hot?

Thanks!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Yes I cp op GM soap all the time in fact that is all I do. It is usable right away tho better if is sits a bit.


----------



## susie (Oct 28, 2007)

Does the Gm soap get too hot in the oven?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I've done some that way too. Some fo's will cause it to get too hot. Honey may or may not depending on how much you use.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

Also, depending on the flash point of your fragrance.. it can burn the fragrance off.. most fragrances have a high flash point, but there are some low ones out there.. 
You can also make another batch and do a big water/milk discount.. and your soap will be ready in a week.. It is best to know how your fragrance behaves before trying this.. I never do this with florals, they always seize on me... many scents can be used with a huge water discount tho.. 
Barbara


----------



## Happytailzfarm (Jan 5, 2008)

MRFBarbara said:


> Also, depending on the flash point of your fragrance.. it can burn the fragrance off.. most fragrances have a high flash point, but there are some low ones out there..
> 
> Barb, thank you so much for clearing up for me what flashpoints are, Call me silly but I just thought that they were just something that you had to be aware of when shipping them... a BIG THANK YOU!!!! Now I will have to figure out what my scents are because I have always "put my soap to bed" and if that gets too hot I dont want the scent to be weak.
> Aletha


----------



## Happytailzfarm (Jan 5, 2008)

How do I do a quote and then reply to that quote without my message showing up in the quote box?
Aletha


----------



## susie (Oct 28, 2007)

Happytailzfarm said:


> How do I do a quote and then reply to that quote without my message showing up in the quote box?
> Aletha


at the begiining of the quote and at the end is a quote mark (/quote) or something like this-- make sure you type before or after that, as it signifies the typing that will appear in the box.

Susie


----------

